# 10 Gallon Shrimp Haven (Pic Heavy) FORMERLY THE 3G DIRTY PICO



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Was this the new shrimp tank we were talking about? +1 for shrimp only tanks! If you're using sand as a cap, I would suggest throwing in a few MTS and have them aerate the soil. They'll also do the same job as the ramshorns. You may have a problem with the anacharius getting dug up but other besides that you don't have a bunch of floating plants in there! How often will you be feeding this tank? How about a real FTS ?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

from what i can tell this is a JBJ picotope tank correct?
pygmy seahorses must have been excruciatingly annoying after a while right?
luckily cherry shrimp are much easier  you barely even have to feed them.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Diwu13> Yes this was it!! I really like a shrimp only tank. I don't have any MTS snails (Hint to anyone who may have some for sale or otherwise) and my LFS don't carry them. I haven't noticed a lot of bubbles under the substrate, but I am sure something to aerate the soil could not hurt, LOL. I only feed about every 3 days. I got some veggie sticks from Somewhatshocked and both the shrimp and snails love them!! And I promise I will do a real FTS soon, LOL. I didn't have the outside of the tank clean or the dresser the tank is on cleaned up or I would have ;-)
Newman> This IS a JBJ (Cool how you could tell). It's a beautiful tank and a good light, but the telescoping antenna thingies that hold it DO NOT hold up well to SW. As for the Seahorses, I loved them dearly and even got to watch a male give birth, but they are hard to keep fed and happy. I probably will never have any type of SW again. I am digging Cherries. they are as fum as seahorses, but not so fragile and hard to keep up. I even have a few juvies in there now so I must be doing something right, LOL.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

For now, if you don't have any MTS stir the sand around with something long so nothing poisonous builds up! I would wait until after Christmas to order some MTS from the swap and shop here! I know lots of RAOKs will pop up after Christmas.

Try not to overfeed the snails or you'll end up with tons of them >:[


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Or grab some ASAP here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/154895-fs-snails.html ! He's a great guy to deal with and specializes in breeding snails.

*edit* never mind. He stopped shipping until January. Sorry to get your hopes up if you've read this.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope, I read it after you posted the edit:icon_bigg I'm always in there replanting so I'm sure it stays stirred up. I can wait to January to get some. I'm already pulling baby snails out of there left and right. 

Here is your FTS 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us








By jessday06 at 2011-12-14








By jessday06 at 2011-12-14








By jessday06 at 2011-12-14








By jessday06 at 2011-12-14


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

it looks nice, especially the riccia right now.

I was able to tell that it was a JBJ because i own the same tank as a reef. I really like it. it's a great tank.

I would suggest MTS as well for the substrate. only one or two to start with.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you! The Riccia is growing like crazy! Do you know if I can just pick the rock up it is on and trim it with scissors? And have you had problems with the legs holding your light up?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL nice ramshorn on ramshorn action right there. ! You should be fine picking the rocks up and trimming it. You'll be surprised at how much shrimp poop will collect under those lol. You should store the trimmings in like a glass jar and let those grow back out. Then you can sell those or use them again !!! Never ending cycle of awesome.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

no i haven't had breakage issues with the aluminum light legs, but they are prone to getting stuck and i just dont bother moving them much at all because i can see that they are easy to break just to try and get them loose enough to adjust the light. I have that stock 9W clip-on light on my HOB refugium. my display is lit with a DIY LED fixture i made. so i don't have to deal with the stock fixture much. i just set it in a certain position and leave it.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Diwu!! And Newman, trust me, you are better off. They snap like twigs!


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just a little update. plants are growing wild, and I saw a baby shrimp today! Too small to get a pic of though. My camera couldn't even focus on it, LMAO!! But, i did get this wonderful pic>>








And a FTS>>








And a few pics of My Dwarf Chain sword, Erio, Riccia and moss>>


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats on the babies! Man your ricca really took off there. Makes me wish some of my moss walls were really ricca walls.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I know! It's crazy. And all I did was tie it to some rocks,


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You have the shrimp poop on it! You must feed your shrimp good stuff. Their poop is doing wonders.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe I should chase all those little shrimp turds down, bag them up and sell them for fertilizer, LMAO!!! Actually, I have noticed better plant growth after I started feeding my shrimps food that SOMEWHATSHOCKED made. Must be some good shizznit ;-)


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

I subscribed, mostly because I love the look of your tank! but also because I have a 5.5g shrimp tank


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you!! I actually didn't like it at first, but before the newest pics I moved the riccia rocks out of the center a bit so I could see the DCS and Erio. I love it now. Do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I could not be lazy and look for myself huh? LOL


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I know for sure that I have at least 3 berried mamas. Just seen them all grazing together.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

I have no pics of mine, I need to start a journal


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Would love to see some. I love looking at other people's tanks.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

JessDay06 said:


> Maybe I should chase all those little shrimp turds down, bag them up and sell them for fertilizer, LMAO!!! Actually, I have noticed better plant growth after I started feeding my shrimps food that SOMEWHATSHOCKED made. Must be some good shizznit ;-)


Hm.. that might be it. I also notice that moss in shrimp tanks grow much quicker, and faster, than moss in my empty 10g tank. The shrimp picking at the moss probably stimulates something in the moss to make it grow. I'd assume it would be the same for ricca?


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe so because they are always picking through it and pooping in it!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lies. My shrimp are picking and pooping on my moss too. It's cause you're feeding them special food haha.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

She feeds them food that make her shrimp poops extra fertilizery


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is the picture of my tank, really needs some trimming lol.

Also here is a picture from my ten gallon.








Is that riccia growing out of my crypts?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea that looks like ricca haha. Stray strand probably broke off from that huge bunch, then started to grow. I have ricca growing out of a marimo ball since I was too lazy to remove it :\

Is that a shrimp only tank Salmon? Needs some floaters!


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah my 5.5 has shrimp only and a Apple snail because I love them. I have some duckweed and dwarf water lettuce in there, but the filter keeps knocking it down and it gets caught in my mosses

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You could make a little pen with straw and use it to keep the floaters confined. Then attach the edge of the straw onto the side of your tank


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Good idea. Or make a straw cage around where the output of the filter is so the floaters can't get in there. Nice idea!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm. your idea is even better. Take some pictures when you're done :]

Sorry for the thread hijack Jess :3


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah sorry for the thread hijack.



















That little wire is to my thermometer, I hated it going into my tank, so I thought it would be the same temp inside the filter.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a great idea. How did you get the suction cup to stay inside the tubing? The only issue I see with this is that when you do water changes you'll have to take all the floaters outta that when you fill the water back up. But your idea is really good


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

The suction cups had a loop on them and I shoved the loop into the tubing

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh I don't ind. Just setting here feeding my Riccia Miracle Grow, LOL ;-)


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Mind


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

I knew it!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh crap! Did I say that?? No I didn't! You are imagining things!!!


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

any Updates on your tank Jess?


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not really, LOL> It's doing good. Removed the two biggest snails in hopes of containing the snail population. Just waiting on my 3 berried girls to pop! Will try to take some pics tomorrow, just cuz!


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

If my assasin snails end up having children, I will send you a couple


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I may just have to take you up on that!


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

It's the least I could do for my hijacking

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL. I don't think of it as Hijacking. That is a really good idea cuz I have the same problem with my floaters!


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah. I got the suction cups at pet supply plus I think. For like $1.30 and I have a ton of airline tubing laying around so I used that. Relatively cheap to make. Only thing I'm worried about is there isnt much surface movement anymore because of it so the o2 exchange may not occur as much.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If his assassins don't breed I can also send you a few. Not that I have any, but I can get some from some local person for under $1 each haha.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I may just have to take you up on that soon!! New pics, including a FTS cuz I know Diwu just HAS to have one, LMAO!! 

FTS>









The next few were a feeding frenzy because I threw in 2 of Somewhatshocked's homemade veggie sticks. There are at least 5 babies in all of the pics that my shi*@y camera would not pick up.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn your shrimp probably eat more expensive food than me if they're getting somewhatshocked's homemade veggie sticks! Whats that white thing on the left? Is that an algae magnet or something?

Notice the tons of new grown on the mosses tied to the rocks. All that magic shrimp poop. Looks like you got another saddled female too! So more babies to come. I still like that rock layout in the back. Do you find you have many "dead" spots in your tank? Like is the circulation pretty good?

Get some MTS to stir up that sand for you! Let me know if you do want assassins though!


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, I seriously need some MTS. Just have to wait and see if I can get some from the SnS cuz my LFS around here suck!!! For goodness sakes I have to go to Wal-Mart just to get Ghost Shrimp!! It's horrible, LOL. That is an algae magnet. Just forgot to take it out before the FTS:icon_redf I had just a little algae on the glass in the front. As far as dead spots I haven't noticed any. I can actually see from the side behind the rocks. They aren't completely up against the glass. I kinda love them too. At first I thought they didn't look right, but they have grown on me a lot. My moss has actually surprised me in teh past week. Gotta love the Shrimp Poop!!


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I did notice another saddle girly in there tonight as well. I also have two shrimps that are almost completely red, and one that is bright red with an almost white stripe completely down her back.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

JessDay06 said:


> Yeah, I seriously need some MTS. Just have to wait and see if I can get some from the SnS cuz my LFS around here suck!!! For goodness sakes I have to go to Wal-Mart just to get Ghost Shrimp!! It's horrible, LOL. That is an algae magnet. Just forgot to take it out before the FTS:icon_redf I had just a little algae on the glass in the front. As far as dead spots I haven't noticed any. I can actually see from the side behind the rocks. They aren't completely up against the glass. I kinda love them too. At first I thought they didn't look right, but they have grown on me a lot. My moss has actually surprised me in teh past week. Gotta love the Shrimp Poop!!


LOL SAME HERE! No good LFS. Doesn't carry like anything. Walmart has more selection. Blah. Luckily, my GF is going to Boston University right now... and in Boston there is this HUGE AWESOME LFS!!! I've hit it up like 3 or 4 times already. Bought my flourite there. They carry tons of shrimp as well. Super expensive though. like A grade CRS were $9 each :\. But flourite was very reasonable there. As for deadspots, you can watch like dust particles float around the tank. If they don't all seem to collect in one place you're good!



JessDay06 said:


> I did notice another saddle girly in there tonight as well. I also have two shrimps that are almost completely red, and one that is bright red with an almost white stripe completely down her back.


The one with the racing stripe down her back is an old mama. They seem to get those when they're older and "full size".

Btw.. I love tanks with frogbit. The roots "glow" during pictures. Wow. haha. I miss my shrimp :[. I'm back in NJ with the family for Christmas. I will be so angry to go back and find all 3 tigers dropped their eggs. No more going home after that lol. They can visit me up in CT with the shrimp


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hope they like shrimp too or they may be pissed, LOL. I have a couple of good LFS, but they are at least 100 miles away. Makes for a fun road trip though. I love my Frogbit too. It grows wild in my daughter's 10g and the guppies love it! I hope your tigers turn out alright. As far as I can tell i only have one older mama if the stripes are an indication.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Time to change your profile picture to shrimp ? *hint* lol

I think it's really random actually, but the older females are the only ones who can get the "racing stripe". My huge 1.5 inch cherry doesn't have it. But she doesn't molt anymore cause I think she's the max size already.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a couple with racing stripes. They aren't that big at all I don't think and I have had them for only a few months.

I can't go look at my tank since I'm in Virginia for the weekend. Hopefully no one dies because I didn't have anyone take care of my tanks while I'm gone. I figure they would be alright.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sure everything will be okay with them!! I'm a little far away or I would go check on them for you


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Diwu, my only problem is I don't think any of my pics are clear enough for a profile pic, do you. I seriously need a better camera. I have a b-day in January everybody!!! LOL


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Salmon McCloud said:


> I can't go look at my tank since I'm in Virginia for the weekend. Hopefully no one dies because I didn't have anyone take care of my tanks while I'm gone. I figure they would be alright.


Haha I'm anxious myself. It's like leaving a baby with a bowl of food next to it :\.



JessDay06 said:


> Diwu, my only problem is I don't think any of my pics are clear enough for a profile pic, do you. I seriously need a better camera. I have a b-day in January everybody!!! LOL


I use my iPhone for pictures. It's not that great but it does the job haha. I find it can focus really well as long as the target is farther than 6 inches away. I'll never be able to get those crystal clear macro shots that people get with DSLR's but I can get decent pictures that look nice !

Btw, I'd definitely get a manual focus camera. It's MUCH better than autofocus :\.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I may actually have manual focus on my camera. Will have to check that out. i promise I will change it to my shrimpies as soon as I can! Oh, BTW to all reading, my other angel fish pair laid for the first time yesterday. They haven't eaten them YET, so I am excited!!


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

That's exciting!

I have a macro lens I can attach to my phone for close ups. Not bad actually.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea. It's like... I'd much rather spend $300+ on shrimp than a camera .

Did you get like the $12 magnetic lens?


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

No, just a Kodak Easy share, but it has different settings.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Diwu!!!!! Here's your rock!!!! And don't worry! The shrimp have already been on it pooping!!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL! I thought you said "a small rock with ricca". That don't look small to me ! That looks HUGE Jess! I will appreciate it none the less !

Where do you get your rocks from?


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I can make you a smaller one if it is too big! I used one of my really nice rounded rocks that I collected from Cherokee lake in TN. I trimmed my riccia rocks in the 3g and made it for you.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you suppose that rock will fit in the USPS small priority boxes? About how large do you suppose it is? Like 2" x 4"?

Damn that's a ton of ricca you trimmed off haha!


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had too! It was like 3 inches tall or more! And yes, I believe the rock is about 2x4. If you think it is too large I will make you a smaller one. But it should fit in a 4.95 flat rate box.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Yea. It's like... I'd much rather spend $300+ on shrimp than a camera .
> 
> Did you get like the $12 magnetic lens?


Yes. It worms really well. As long as you line it up correctly, since I have an extended battery I actually have to take the back cover off to use it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

JessDay06 said:


> I had too! It was like 3 inches tall or more! And yes, I believe the rock is about 2x4. If you think it is too large I will make you a smaller one. But it should fit in a 4.95 flat rate box.


Should work! Thank you! I plan on standing it up in my tank! So it wont' take up that large of a footprint :]! So it'll be like a tall thing!


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ooow! That should be pretty. Sorry about posting about the mag lens. Thought you were talking to me, LOL.


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

+1 for the recommendation for TonyTrout. He's where I got my MTS and he was great. And I had 100% survival rate in temps around 10'F and in a snow storm on delivery.

Looks like new Frogbit. Depending on the nutrients and temperature of your tank, the roots of that frogbit can get up to 14" from what I've read. Mine used to stay around 6"-8" but when I dropped my temp from 78 to 75'F they've shrunk down to 4"-5" and still reproducing rapidly with a gold gourami grazing on it all day.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

What looks like new Frogbit??


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

I think he was referring to the frogbit in your tank.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, I got a little confused, LOL. I think I misread his post, LOL>


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any new updates Jess ?


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

What is the mesh that you put over the moss to tie it down? Do you remove it once the plant has grown out or do you just keep it there? I'm jealous that your moss looks so lush!


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

jemminnifener> That is simply a bath sponge with a piece cut off and tied over the rock. Works really well!! And thank you! I love my moss!!

For Di Wu and others>> Update!!! I took down my 3g because it just wasn't what I wanted to do for my shrimps. I may set it up again in the near future, but I am not sure about where I am going with it yet. The "New" tank is a 10g that I de-rimmed. 

SPECS
13W PC Fixture
13W Spiral Bulb
HOB Mini Filter with Water Lily for Media
Fluval Nano Internal Filter
50W Heater
Local Creek Sand and Debris for Substrate

FAUNA
RCS
Snails

FLORA
Assorted Mosses
Fissidens
Riccia
Dwarf Chain Sword
Green Cabomba
Ludwigia
Rotala
Giant Hair Grass
Parkeri Erio
???? (LOL)


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok Di Wu, before you say anything  !! PICS>>>>>































OKAY!! Does anyone know what this leaved plant is in this photo? It came with some moss that I got off of a member on here and it was just a T-I-N-Y sprig. Now it is about 2-3 inches. I have no clue. I really don't think it is a sword, but I am not that good at identifying plants yet.









And please look over my hot pink mesh. My moss hasn't grown in yet, LOL.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh yeah! My Riccia looks so sad because I thinned it. It was going CRAZY. I had to. It was to the point of being so tall that it was letting go of the rocks


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I finished reading that first post and I scrolled down to type "wtf... no pics?" then I noticed the 2nd post haha! Glad you gave your shrimps more room ! 10 gallon club roud:

I love how the tank looks like the bottom of a stream bed (without the pink LOL). The rocks look really natural (without the pink) and the longer stems in the back really complete the look! (Question though, why did you choose to use different colored bath sponges haha. Why not use all green or black ). Did you order those MTS snails yet ? It's after Christmas so you could ask for some MTS cheap in the SnS!

So you trimmed some of that ricca right into my tank ? It'll look great when it grows out though! You'll notice much slower growth in a 10g I think. Do you two filters provide enough flow in the tank? Enough filtration? What are they both rated for?

Great update Jess. I expect another one when my plants get there


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

HAHA!! I knew you would say that so I posted the pics real fast before you had the chance. The mesh is pink because that it what I had on hand. Once the moss "latches on" I plan on cutting it back off. I don't like it, but it's temporary! And yes. the riccia I trimmed will be flying straight into your tank :-D I get all kinds of flow with just the Fluval (I had to turn the flow down as a matter of fact) and the HOB catches some of the matter that is higher up that the Fluval doesn't catch. The HOB is for a 3 gallon and the Fluval is rated for up to 15 gallons. So it is actually over filtered I guess, but it seems to work fine. ***I hope someone can tell me what that plant is. Did you know Di ??


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like some kind of crypt

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

That was my thoughts too, but I can't figure out which kind. It already looks like it has split so i could actually make it two.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

It was turning kinda brown on the leaves and had an eaten?? place took outta the big leave sticking up. I hope it does better in this tank. IDK what it is, but I like it!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea I had no idea what that mystery plant was. Did look like a crypt but I am not familiar with crypts at all :\.

If the moss grows out enough, you might not even need to cut the pink mesh off if it covers it deep enough. Do you think the moss will attach well to the rocks though?


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

It has before. I have a couple of rocks in my 45 that I wanted moss off of. I got it, but it was a fight and there are still small pieces on them that I couldn't get off!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah I see. It looks like the rock is pretty smooth in those pictures. That'll be pretty cool then!


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

You mean the big rock? That's Fissidens on it. This is the first time I have worked with it, so i don't know how good it will stick. Have to wait and see I guess?!


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

OMG!! I AM SO DUMB!!! You keep telling me to get MTS snails!! I have them and didn't even know it! I just looked at pics of them and I have all kinds in my 45g. I am so picking them out and putting them in my 10!!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you sure they're MTS? I remember you saying you had to buy some?


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Deff are. I had never looked at a pic of MTS until last night. I ordered a bunch of snails from tonytrout awhile back and the's funny looking snails were in there too. I thought nothing of it. Turns out they were MTS, LOL> They are already burrowing in the sand.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah yea. Burrowing in the sand = MTS haha. tonytrout has a great collection of snails. He likes to breed those like we like shrimp


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I feel dumb, but at least I already have some!!


----------

